# What Kind of arrows do you all shoot (Pics)



## cody roiter (Jan 31, 2005)

Hello guys what kind of arrows do you shoot do you make your own or buys
them from a rro shop.Also if you can ad a pics.
I dont have a pic of my arrows but I used wood arrows and
I make my own arrows.
Cody


----------



## hunterchic03 (May 15, 2006)

Hey!! I buy my arrows from a pro shop. I use the Easton lightspeed 500's and love 'em! sry, i don't have any pics.


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

I make my own i use ted nugent signiture arrows there sweet!!!!!!


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

But i also use wooden arrows


----------



## archery finatic (Mar 24, 2006)

i usually use xx78 super slam 2514 
or i usually use xx75 camo hunter 2514 also
73 #
32'' draw
martin quest
yup thats all for now


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

as of now i have lightspeed 500.....but im not sure about the next bunch i buy..lol...dont get me wrong i love these but im open for a new ones too..lol


----------



## KendalElyse (Jul 7, 2005)

i have X10's there awsome and fly great in the wind... i dont have a pic im sorry but there the way to go....thats awsome that you make your own equipment..but i get mine from a pro shop


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

Hunting i use goldtip XT 7595 to make the legal weight for hunting For indoors i use 2413 easton cobalts And for 3-D i use beeman ics 400 the old ones they don't make anymore


----------



## archer Jordan (Aug 2, 2006)

i use easton axis 400 with 2 inch blazer vans i like them alote


----------



## bissen00 (Feb 10, 2005)

i shoot easton x7 cobalts 2512 180g tips 2" blazers they are sweet.


----------



## Sika Shooter (Aug 3, 2006)

I shoot wooden arrows made with cedarwood or pine make my own most of the time


----------



## stealthyhunter (Jul 17, 2006)

Here's some pics of my new arrows


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

*Sorry, no pics...*

I my go-to arrows are Easton X7 Cosmic Eclipse 2213's, but I shoot GoldTips and Cedars sometimes, depending on the rig...


----------



## stealthyhunter (Jul 17, 2006)

Those are cxl's with blazers


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

My FMJ's


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

And my Maximas


----------



## intheXring22 (Jul 6, 2005)

I shoot maximas from carbon express with 2 orange and one green blazer vanes. 
I also use cxl2's with 3 back mini blazers.


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

5575 goldtips with white wraps white blazers i buy them


----------



## archery_girl09 (Jul 15, 2006)

I shoot Easton Fatboys with 3" 3D duavanes.


----------



## Nonvtec (May 20, 2006)

I got Carbon Express CX 200's for 3d, Beman black max 400's for hunting and Easton 2315's for spots


----------



## reflexshooter10 (Jul 17, 2006)

i shoot easton st epic 500 with zebra wraps and 2 white and 1 green blazers


----------



## brokenblade (Nov 5, 2005)

easton carbonexcel 340's from the shop. Like i have the time to make arrows:tongue:


----------



## rdneckhntr (Oct 23, 2005)

Gold tip expedition hntrs 3555.....i usually crest them then fletch them with blazers...

heres a pic...i know it sucks though...


----------



## longbowhunter (Mar 5, 2004)

I shoot Port Orford Cedar, Sitka Spruce and Doug Fir.


----------

